# Free Knitting Patterns for tiny birds, flowers & butterflies



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Just click on the little pictures or where it say click here.

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/free_woodland_picknit_patterns.php#PicKnit


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are lovely ~ thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Lots of nice patterns! Thank you


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, they are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Lovely patterns, thank you.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you dear sister, for all of these great patterns!! So many patterns, so little time!!!
Take care, Judy


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> thank you dear sister, for all of these great patterns!! So many patterns, so little time!!!
> Take care, Judy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank You I'm crazy over this link!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely, thank you so much!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet. Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. I can see those flowere on the charity hats we knit.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

In my 'to do' file!!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Saved some, thanks for the great link!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, the flowers are lovely.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link!!! I'm getting ready to teach a crewel class embroidering a hedge hog and I just hope I can get one knitted up before the class.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I love the owl, and the hedgehog, and the...thanks!


----------



## PenelopeG25 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

